# Problem mit WLan Adapter Intel wireless 2200bg



## KoRnster (11. September 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Und zwar funktioniert mein Wlan Adapter nicht mehr. Ich habe neue Treiber sowie die neue Intelsoftware installiert. Mein Router(Netgear WGT624) funktioniert richtig, mit andern Gerät überprüft. Die Karte wird vom System gefunden und richtig erkannt, doch obwohl der Hardwareschalter eingeschalten ist, lässt sich die Karte in der Software nicht aktivieren.Was vielleicht noch wichtig wäre habe ein Faet notebook mit Centrino Chipsatz.
Windows habe ich auch schon einmal neu installiert und es hat nichts gebracht.
Hat vielleicht jmd ähnliche Erfahrungen oder eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Grüße Robin


----------

